# TheGeisha



## abovenormphotos (Nov 12, 2017)

Sharing some photos from one of my favourite series.
Recently done.

#1



BeauBlancGeisha-19-Edit by Above Norm, on Flickr






#2



BeauBlancGeisha-82-Edit by Above Norm, on Flickr

#3



BeauBlancGeisha-239-Edit by Above Norm, on Flickr

#4



BeauBlancGeisha-249-Edit by Above Norm, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes, interesting pictures. Great makeup and wardrobe she has. The extended set on Flickr is very nice/


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Donde (Nov 12, 2017)

I think a geisha with a samurai sword would make me nervous.


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 12, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice set!



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Yes, interesting pictures. Great makeup and wardrobe she has. The extended set on Flickr is very nice/



Appreciate the compliments!

Glad you liked the rest of the photos in this series.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 12, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Well done.



Thanks tirediron!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 12, 2017)

Donde said:


> I think a geisha with a samurai sword would make me nervous.



I was on my 70-200. So I could keep well away. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 12, 2017)

Great work. I really love the 2nd and 3rd images. The selective color editing is fitting and looks good. Usually I'm not impressed with selective color, but you definitely made it work well for this shot.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 12, 2017)

Very nice set, I really like it! My only nitpick is the sword, it is way too fake. I would either get a cheap real one, a better looking fake one or lose it completely. This may also just be me, I am very picky about this stuff! LOL 
Great work though.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 12, 2017)

I would get these! 
They have other styles in the same price range. 
https://www.amazon.com/BladesUSA-Js...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0JNPXNSX8Q62BXC17VR4


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 13, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> I would get these!
> They have other styles in the same price range.
> https://www.amazon.com/BladesUSA-Js...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0JNPXNSX8Q62BXC17VR4



Haha. Thanks for tip! Will keep it in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree your selective color shot worked well! I also like #2.


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 13, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Great work. I really love the 2nd and 3rd images. The selective color editing is fitting and looks good. Usually I'm not impressed with selective color, but you definitely made it work well for this shot.



Thanks Dan! The original is also nice for #3. But I thought this presentation would be unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I agree your selective color shot worked well! I also like #2.



Thanks Dean!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## chuasam (Nov 13, 2017)

Love the lighting, not crazy about the cultural appropriation.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice images!



chuasam said:


> Love the lighting, not crazy about the cultural appropriation.



*sigh*


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 15, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Love the lighting, not crazy about the cultural appropriation.



Apologies if this idea has offended you. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## chuasam (Nov 16, 2017)

abovenormphotos said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Love the lighting, not crazy about the cultural appropriation.
> ...


I know your intention was not to


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 16, 2017)

These are really well done.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 16, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Nice images!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 Things You Might Not Realize Are Cultural Appropriation That Are


----------



## BrentC (Nov 16, 2017)

chuasam said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images!
> ...




Sorry but don't agree with most of what was  written in that article, especially the examples they use.  It is quite obvious the person who wrote the article and yourself don't understand the real definition of cultural appropriation.   There is absolutely no exploitation done in those photos it looks more a tribute to the beauty of the Geisha.  Which should offend no one.
Cultural appropriation is the new thing to be offended by.  The true definition has been bastardized.
Since the beginning of time people have borrowed styles, clothing, music, etc from other cultures.   It happens when cultures mix.  A lot of the music, fashion and food we have come to love over the 100's of years wouldn't have happened without this "borrowing".
The Japanese themselves since the 50's was "appropriating" western cowboy culture.  Should Americans be offended by this?
But these days people not black can't even style their hair in corn rows or  dreadlocks because its considered "black culture" and cultural appropriation, even though dreadlocks were not only done by black people but in middle eastern and Scandinavian countries as well.

I don't want to mess up this guys thread with a argument over this but if you want to start a new thread to talk about it I would join in.  Cultural appropriation and political correctness have just gone too far these days.


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 17, 2017)

Ballistics said:


> These are really well done.



Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2017)

The second shot is my favorite.  Very compelling.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 18, 2017)

chuasam said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images!
> ...



Why is it that there is someone in every thread hunting for a reason to be offended or tell someone that they are breaking some sort of made up moral code? If you feel the need to be a social justice warrior, just send the person that offended you a private message.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 18, 2017)

steady on there folks. lets get back to the photos.


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 18, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> The second shot is my favorite.  Very compelling.



Thanks!

It's mine too!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

After readin Derrel's comment went to flickr to see more of them.  Nice set.  I do like the original over the slective colored one better.

Only nit picky one I have is where she is by the wall with the english writing on it.  It just doesn't mix for me.  I think that seen with her further from the wall and it oof would have been much better.  Similar to the selective focus one.  It's not one you posted.  But thought I'd comment anyway.


----------



## abovenormphotos (Nov 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> After readin Derrel's comment went to flickr to see more of them.  Nice set.  I do like the original over the slective colored one better.
> 
> Only nit picky one I have is where she is by the wall with the english writing on it.  It just doesn't mix for me.  I think that seen with her further from the wall and it oof would have been much better.  Similar to the selective focus one.  It's not one you posted.  But thought I'd comment anyway.



Thanks Ben. Appreciate the affirmation!

Yeah I know what you mean about the background being a little off from the concept. I'll take note!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

